# Workmate Clamping Options



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

I have two Workmate 400s. This model has the rear jaw that can flip up 90 degrees. This is an especially handy feature, because using clamps with removable heads or screw handle ends and a board with 9/16ths holes bored into it as shown, you can make a twin screw vise.



































This is made very easy with the inexpensive Harbor Freight clamps, which now have only a small nub on the screw handle end, which is easily ground off to allow the head to be removed:









And the screw handle end can be reversed so the clamp can be used as a screw operated holdfast:


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My shop has grown pretty impressive over the years. I still make room for a Workmate.

I was sweating the loss of the original clamps, until I figured out the trick you did. However, I remove the fixed end and toss it, since it serves no purpose.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

I've been considering drilling out the stationary head and making it detachable with a bolt/screw and nut. Then I can either use it as a holdfast without the head or a n F clamp with it. That's on the "to-do list"...... 
There is a video on line where a fellow adds some hardwood dowel to one end of his clamps to make them holdfasts. Not bad for three bucks (or less)

I have been fortunate that in right around 30 years, I haven't lost my "grip-mates" or their orange plastic inserts.


----------



## Weird1 (6 mo ago)

I don't know if this is posted anywhere else, I couldn't find it but the Matchfit Dovetail Track Clamp from Microjig will work in the Workmate dog holes without modification. Screw the threaded rod all the way out and slip it in one of the dog holes.


----------

